
Writing an OS in Rust, Second Edition - Torwald
https://os.phil-opp.com
======
merricksb
Discussed 8 months ago (160 points/40 comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16556481](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16556481)

